# Stockage sur iPad



## Barbababar (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, je voudrais demander aux utilisateurs d'iPad si vous pensez que 32 Go c'est suffisant pour un iPad en usage principal (modèle Retina).
J'ai un iPod Touch 32 Go remplit avec 10Go de musique, 1,5 Go de fichiers autres et 5 Go d'app + 1Go de photos et vidéos qui resteront et s'agrandiront peut être (je ne souhaite pas garder de vidéos dessus).

Je compte le remplacer avec un iPhone 4 de 32Go également pour y stocker un peu plus de musique et un peu plus d'apps pour être synchro avec l'iPad et pouvoir me passer de la bibliothèque de mon ordi. Je me prendrai un abonnement à iTunes Match pour pouvoir avoir ma bibliothèque sur le nuage.

Mais je me demandais aussi si les 5 Go d'apps que j'ai sur l'iPhone auront le même poids sur l'iPad ? Parce qu'il me semble que toutes les versions sont comprises quel que soit l'appareil, non ? Je pense aussi que je me rajouterai pour au moins 2-3 Go d'apps à savoir la suite iWork, iPhoto (à l'avenir et si besoin est) et peut être Garage band.
Combien le système occupe-t-il de place sinon ? Sur mon iPod c'est 3,5 Go.

Ça aurait été tellement mieux si les capacités de stockage auraient été de 24,48 et 96 Go... 

Merci


----------



## Lauange (7 Décembre 2012)

Hi

OUi, un 32 c'est suffisant. J'ai 10 giaga d'appli, 7 de zic qques livres et vidéo pour 1go. Le reste je le blinde de divx pour mes déplacements.


----------

